# Girl forced to Strip nude at Mc Donalds and perform sex act (ABC news report)



## god hand (Nov 15, 2005)

http://abcnews.go.com/Primetime/story?id=1297922&page=1

Basically a teenager is made to strip nude by her manager who's being ordered by someone pretending to be a police officer on the phone. The person on the phone then orders the manager to get her fiance to interogate the teenage girl. Then for three hours he humiliates her and makes her give him a blowjob as ordered by the pretend officer on the phone. It's all captured on camera.


Man I can't believe this kind of shit really happens. The world is really full of stupid fucking people. I can't even feel sorry for that stupid girl. Man...people are stupid. Good God.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd like a side of fries with that.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2005)

omg that is sooooo stupid. common sense is a lost art.


----------



## GFR (Nov 15, 2005)

she probably wanted it


----------



## goandykid (Nov 15, 2005)

I saw the special, you hafta feel bad for the girl god hand


Her manager received a call from the "police" saying she ahd stolen something right?


In her interview the girl is really honest and shy, the type of person who has never commited a crime etc.

When her manager called her in and forced her to strip she thought it was the police too. The blame should be put on her manager and other co-workers, besides the caller ofcourse.

And it wasnt like her manager was like "strip and blow this dick"

It was a gradual process over hours, and the sexual act was performed after the manager ahd left and an older man came in and told her to blow him.

The girl was too scared to bolt from the office, and the dumbasses at the restaurant were too trusting. The excuses the caller gave the employess were ridiculous too


----------



## GFR (Nov 15, 2005)

Did she swallow like she is supposed to??
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=25376
Because I read here they are required to do that.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Did she swallow like she is supposed to??



most likely, in the interview she said it tasted like french fries.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 15, 2005)

perplexing.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 15, 2005)

The manager and fiance should be thrown in jail for a very long time.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 15, 2005)

The one who she blew knew it was BS by then, theres no way a human being could be that dense.

He should get life for rape.


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 15, 2005)

That girl was pretty hot though.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 15, 2005)

*Other related incidents:*

   "Did the manager tell a whopper?" a newspaper headline in Fargo, N.D., asked after the manager of a Burger King there insisted that he thought it was a police officer who had told him over the phone on Jan. 20, 1999, to slap a 17-year-old employee on her naked buttocks.
 ...
 On Nov. 30, 2000, the caller persuaded the manager at a McDonald's in Leitchfield, Ky., to remove her own clothes in front of a customer whom the caller said was suspected of sex offenses.
 ...
 On May 29, 2002, a girl celebrating her 18th birthday -- in her first hour of her first day on the job at the McDonald's in Roosevelt, Iowa -- was forced to strip, jog naked and assume a series of embarrassing poses, all at the direction of a caller on the phone, according to court and news accounts.

  On Jan. 26, 2003, according a police report in Davenport, Iowa, an assistant manager at an Applebee's Neighborhood Grill & Bar conducted a degrading 90-minute search of a waitress at the behest of a caller who said he was a regional manager -- even though the man had called _collect_, and despite the fact the assistant manager had read a company memo warning about hoax calls just a month earlier. He later told police he'd forgotten about the memo.

 On June 3, 2003, according to a city police spokesman in Juneau, Alaska, a caller to a Taco Bell there said he was working with the company to investigate drug abuse at the store, and had a manager pick out a 14-year-old customer -- and then strip her and force her to perform lewd acts.
​


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2005)

It's mind boggling that people can be so stupid.


----------



## god hand (Nov 15, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> That girl was pretty hot though.


Your a filthy whore!


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 15, 2005)

The first guy knew it was bs he  just wanted a blowjob from some high school ass instead of his blob of a girlfriend


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2005)

goat hand, this is the police!  I order you to immediately swallow a cup of Drano!


----------



## Chain Link (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow, I saw a link to the video on the ABC site and was all over that sumbitch. She definitely doesnt come off as some skank.. but she also didnt seem like she had the disposition of a rape victim.
Theres plenty of blame to go around though, she apparently did not bother putting up much of a fight.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 15, 2005)

"For all I know that piss was digital..."


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2005)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> Wow, I saw a link to the video on the ABC site and was all over that sumbitch. She definitely doesnt come off as some skank.. but she also didnt seem like she had the disposition of a rape victim.
> Theres plenty of blame to go around though, she apparently did not bother putting up much of a fight.


 I'll wait for the full video to hit bittorrent.


----------



## Chain Link (Nov 15, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I'll wait for the full video to hit bittorrent.


I anxiously await your thread or PM.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

While this is definitely f***d up, the girl is an idiot.  Please, can anyone be that easily manipulated?  She needs to bear some accounability here.  She after all was ignorant enough to believe all this.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

Thats Nice! -


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2005)

If that was my kid, I would have killed those fucking bitches.  People piss me off, fuck


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If that was my kid, I would have killed those fucking bitches. People piss me off, fuck


Yeah, it's hard to say what you would do with a scumbag like that
without sending yourself to jail


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2005)

I would kill them and go to jail.  Fuck them


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would kill them and go to jail. Fuck them


Yes, but what if you could kill them without going to jail -


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2005)

Then.. well, I would kidnap them, drive them out into the desert here.. dig a shallow grave, kill them, cover them in lime, bury them.. and that would be that.

All in theory ofcourse.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 16, 2005)

I can't believe my fucking eyes and ears at this point.

"Empty your pockets" is one thing, i can understand that, BUT even that in itself in that situation is bizzare.  "Take your clothes off",  really, thats what makes this ridiculous.  One part of me feels terrible for the girl, but grab a fucking brain seriously.  I can't believe that sick fuck accepted whatever sexual act went on, that shit is twisted.

I'm with PreMier on this one... If i was somehow related to that girl id gladly goto jail to make sure any of those sick fucks paid the price.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 16, 2005)

she should have just bit down...and never let go


----------



## carlito cool (Nov 16, 2005)

dumb asses  how retarded can you be a cop come on  my god  the people on this earth today  that  one lady  should get slapped  the old lady should goto a old folks home  how dumb can somebody be


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would kill them and go to jail. Fuck them





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Then.. well, I would kidnap them, drive them out into the desert here.. dig a shallow grave, kill them, cover them in lime, bury them.. and that would be that.
> 
> All in theory of course


I'd drive so you could demonstrate unorthodox methods of reform that in my opinion ALL sex offenders should experience ... with a pair of pliers and a blow torch.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would kill them and go to jail.  Fuck them





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Then.. well, I would kidnap them, drive them out into the desert here.. dig a shallow grave, kill them, cover them in lime, bury them.. and that would be that.
> 
> All in theory ofcourse.



_I worry about that, life would end right there for me too. No man could sit down in a situation like this.

I would go in front of a mirror, calmly write SLAUGHTER in my forehead and go out. _


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Then.. well, I would kidnap them, drive them out into the desert here.. dig a shallow grave, kill them, cover them in lime, bury them.. and that would be that.
> 
> All in theory ofcourse.


And then I would be like...

"What??"

"No I didn't hear, what happened to those people?"


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 16, 2005)

the managers at these joint are usually around 20 chicks like 17,,,who cares she obviously was getting off on it,,,,the guy got blowed good on him,,,,,,,,who hasnt pulled that one b4 ,,i did it the other day in a store with my mobile,,,,got a heady of 3 girls then did a runner good stuff


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 16, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> the managers at these joint are usually around 20 chicks like 17,,,who cares she obviously was getting off on it,,,,the guy got blowed good on him,,,,,,,,who hasnt pulled that one b4 ,,i did it the other day in a store with my mobile,,,,got a heady of 3 girls then did a runner good stuff



What?  Is that English?


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 16, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> she should have just bit down...and never let go




Great answer!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 16, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> the managers at these joint are usually around 20 chicks like 17,,,who cares she obviously was getting off on it,,,,the guy got blowed good on him,,,,,,,,*who hasnt pulled that one b4* ,,i did it the other day in a store with my mobile,,,,got a heady of 3 girls then did a runner good stuff


  Wow you're an idiot. I'm sure there are plenty of people that haven't committed sexual assault.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 16, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> the managers at these joint are usually around 20 chicks like 17,,,who cares she obviously was getting off on it,,,,the guy got blowed good on him,,,,,,,,who hasnt pulled that one b4 ,,i did it the other day in a store with my mobile,,,,got a heady of 3 girls then did a runner good stuff


Dude ... you're an idiot.  Not just the average run of the mill lower intellect poor grammar using idiot.  You're the type of idiot that should be used as a poster boy for birth control.  The circle of friends you keep may condone (that means approve of) non-consensual sex (means rape ... try and keep up here dumb ass) but the rest of America still believes rape is a violent act against the fairer sex and should result in _SOMETHING AKIN TO_ _*GETTING NAILED TO A TREE AND SKINED LIKE A CATFISH.*_

Please don't register to vote (it keeps you off the jury pools) and if you're thinking about a vasectomy ... I'll buy


----------



## largepkg (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2005)

You guys are posting at a person with a kiss my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ass avatar, and who has been dropping incendiary posts in threads all over the boards


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry Manic but that was a kinda knee jerk response.  Couldn't help but post it.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Sorry Manic but that was a kinda knee jerk response.  Couldn't help but post it.


Don't fret I had to resist the temptation to tear into him, luckily I'd seen his other smoldering responses in other threads and knew he was on a pyro mission.


----------



## god hand (Nov 16, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> and if you're thinking about a vasectomy ... I'll buy


Damn! That's some funny shit


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Sorry Manic but that was a kinda knee jerk response.  Couldn't help but post it.


yeah..and it was friggin hilarious!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 16, 2005)

Was the girl's name Tropicanagirlx??
Stupid ass vegans....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 16, 2005)

What a dirty little slutbag.
She can't sit there and lie that she gave the BJ because the "cop" told her to....


----------

